# Where to buy Sulcata's on line



## randy (Feb 22, 2012)

Who is the best breeder or what is the on line breeder to buy good quality Sulcata's (babies). I have been speaking with Turtle Shack and Arizona Tortoise Compound, Turtle Shack wants 109.00 + 24.00 shipping for a 2-3 inch baby, ATC wants 50.00 for a 8-9 month old with 50.00 to 60.00 shipping. I am researching the best seller/breeder to buy from, want the best quality Sulcata Baby that I can obtain. I have heard some bad issues with Turtle Shack's quality in Turtles.


----------



## Laura (Feb 22, 2012)

Ask how they are raised... dry ? diet? indoors out? 
$50 for a started one at that age is good.. 
gaurantees?


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 22, 2012)

I've personally bought from turtleshack and wouldn't recommend them. Arizona Sulcata on this forum is having some hatchlings just poppin out this week. Send him a pm  he also has a website I can give u the name.


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 22, 2012)

Arizonsulcata.webs.com


----------



## randy (Feb 22, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> I've personally bought from turtleshack and wouldn't recommend them. Arizona Sulcata on this forum is having some hatchlings just poppin out this week. Send him a pm  he also has a website I can give u the name.



I called and spoke with one of the brothers today and he said that the hatchlings would be ready in 3-4 weeks, he recommended that I get the 8-9 month old ones that are about the size of a baseball, he mentioned that at that age they are a little easier to keep alive due to liver problems when younger? What is your recommendation?, do you think it would be O.K. to get a hatchling or should I go with the older one.


----------



## Laura (Feb 22, 2012)

Id go with an older one...


----------



## SavannanSpike (Feb 23, 2012)

Not sure where your located, but i have one that im trying to rehome. I believe its a male, hes about a year old really friendly! If your interested email me, im not on here much anymore. [email protected]


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 23, 2012)

Mick and Andy at Arizona Tortoise Compound are good people and will help in any way needed, I have dealt with them several times in the last couple years with happy results and no problems, There are other seller-breeders on TFO but I just haven't bought from them, but only heard good things about them nothing bad. Len


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 23, 2012)

I second the poster who said Arizona Sulcata. Austin was very helpful to me when I was preparing for my sullies. Tyler Stewart would also be a great breeder and is a forum member. Tom is super helpful too. Avoid Reptile LLL, most posters on the forum have had bad experiences with them, not all. Never heard anything bad about ATC. Good luck!


----------



## dmmj (Feb 23, 2012)

For your first tortoise you usually want to go older, they are established, and usually have a better chance of making it. I have never heard of liver problems in hatchlings, unless of course they are being raised wrong.


----------

